# Almond Roller Hen



## showgirl (Dec 13, 2010)

I love this hens color! And I was wondering what color cock I should breed her to, I know I cannot breed her to another Almond, I just really want to be able to produce this color again. This hen was a performance hen and now that I acquired her she is going into the breeding loft.

Thanks!
Sorry for the blurry Picture


----------



## norwich (Jul 29, 2009)

A good mating would be a kite or dun colored bird. Joe


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Kite would probably be best


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Almond/Kite Rollers*

The most productive matings will be to Kite or Almond. Yes, with Almond to Almond you may produce some that have eye problems but it does allow you to raise very good color almonds. Also rarely you will produce a white with some color, such as the attached photo which does not have eye problems. These are always cocks.

If you use kite then it should be almond kite not another variation of bronze. I would avoid dilute such as dun or yellow as this would not help maintain the almong coloration you are looking for and can produce a very faded looking almond.

That is a very nicely color Almond hen, usaully hens do not show as much "break" as cocks.

There are a few photos of our Almond rollers on our website.

www.martinlofts.com


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

newday said:


> The most productive matings will be to Kite or Almond. Yes, with Almond to Almond you may produce some that have eye problems but it does allow you to raise very good color almonds. Also rarely you will produce a white with some color, such as the attached photo which does not have eye problems. These are always cocks.
> 
> If you use kite then it should be almond kite not another variation of bronze. I would avoid dilute such as dun or yellow as this would not help maintain the almond coloration you are looking for and can produce a very faded looking almond.
> 
> ...


I have an almond roller hen that was mated to a chocolate cock. So far, they have only successfully raised one baby. The baby is the spitting image of the white that you have in your picture. I expect as it gets older, it should show more color.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Ptras, your pair is a sex-linked mating. All cocks will be almond and all normal colors will be hens.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Ptras, your pair is a sex-linked mating. All cocks will be almond and all normal colors will be hens.


Thanks for the info. How do you determine the sex-linked mating?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

ptras said:


> Thanks for the info. How do you determine the sex-linked mating?


It happens whenever a recessive cock is mated to a dominant hen. Only with genes on the sex-chromosomes (carried on the X) though, like almond, dilute, blue, ash-red, brown, pale, reduced, faded, and qualmond.
Here's a nice color breeding chart that shows results and sex-linked matings.
http://www.slobberknockerlofts.com/colormatings.htm


----------



## showgirl (Dec 13, 2010)

My mom thinks this a a tort now.... I am pretty sure she is an Almond though, I found a kite cock for her also!!


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

whatever she is, she's gorgeous


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

Do You Happen To Know What Colors Her Parents Are? A Good Recssive Red Would Also Be A Good Mate .


----------

